# Molokai suminagashi



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2016)

Latest finished, suminagashi steel, stainless steel bolster. HRB handle. Tung oil finish. Mosaic pins. Filework with spacers. 
C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 16, 2016)

Damn Tom, that's got it all mate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2016)

Sweet! Love the HRB, the layering, shape...yep, like Ben said, it's got it all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2016)

As always, a spectacular knife Tom! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2016)

First rate! Exquisite! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 16, 2016)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 16, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

Izvanredan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

That's perfection all the way around. Thank you for sharing. I'm sure something like that falls into the category of; "if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's perfection all the way around. Thank you for sharing. I'm sure something like that falls into the category of; "if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it"



He does sell some of them Don, and they're very reasonably priced, especially considering the incredible craftsmanship you get. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

Tony said:


> He does sell some of them Don, and they're very reasonably priced, especially considering the incredible craftsmanship you get. Tony


I will watch for sure, thank you. There is so many things people make it see on this site that blows my mind and remind me just how little I know. This is definitely one of those threads.


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I will watch for sure, thank you. There is so many things people make it see on this site that blows my mind and remind me just how little I know. This is definitely one of those threads.



I agree! Whenever I start to think I'm good at woodworking I jump on here and realize I've got a LONG way to go! Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's perfection all the way around. Thank you for sharing. I'm sure something like that falls into the category of; "if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it"



He prices his work very fairly. At first he was too cheap. Then some idiot members were foolish enough to tell him that  and so he raised them a little.

Seriously though I have never seen him ask for an amount that the knife didn't warrant and he is still a little low usually IMO. I have 3 of his knives. Probably gonna get another when Mama Kev ain't looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

Molokai said:


> C&C welcome.



Got nothing except you already know I like top shots of your file work. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

@Molokai please consider me when you are making something like this for sale. I'm sure Kevin was just kidding about the charging to little part... at least I hope he was because what I think they are worth it would also need mama to be looking the other way...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

Learn knife-buying skills from a master. In _The Little Green Man's Successful Knife-Buying While Preserving Your Marriage_ course you'll learn secret tactics such as the _run-on_ strategy also known as the _overwhelm_ tactic. Here's a small example of the effective, sound advice you'll get in the course:
_
Is this a new Molokai knife?

No honey I've had that a long time.

How long?

So long I forgot you know how bad my memory is.

How many do you have? 

Not sure maybe 2 or 5 hey I need to mow the lawn and take out the trash did you say you need a back rub I can do it after I till the garden do you want to go with me to pick up your new food processor I know I've been putting that off too long I need to go kill a hog the dogs have been complaining about no meat bye. . . . . . _


$29.95 while supplies last.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Learn knife-buying skills from a master. In _The Little Green Man's Successful Knife-Buying While Preserving Your Marriage_ course you'll learn secret tactics such as the _run-on_ strategy also known as the _overwhelm_ tactic. Here's a small example of the effective, sound advice you'll get in the course:
> _
> Is this a new Molokai knife?
> 
> ...







Now I wait for a knife to be sold...


----------



## TMAC (Jul 16, 2016)

Tom I too would like to get in line for a shot at that knife. That knife is a beauty! Bought one for my son a couple years back and the quality is incredible.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)

Tom, Awesome workmanship!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 16, 2016)

Just gorgeous Tom! 
I like the stripe the core layer added to the file work. I slimline the satin finish in the bolsters. It works very well with the Suninigashi. The two layers of spacers adds to the crispness. Most excellent work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the likes and comments. Soon you can expect new ones for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 17, 2016)

Over the top Tom!!! Great knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 17, 2016)

Got one word for it Tom. Fantastic!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 17, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Got one word for it Tom. Fantastic!!!


I don't know if they have knife shows there, but if they do you should get a table at one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

